# TAX INFO: Work in gibraltar Living in Spain



## David_W_T (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new here and this area must have been covered a hundred times but i thought (hoped) i would ask what the status is on tax if you work in Gib and live in Spain?

How do i go about being legit? i.e paperwork, council tax? etc....


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

David_W_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here and this area must have been covered a hundred times but i thought (hoped) i would ask what the status is on tax if you work in Gib and live in Spain?
> 
> How do i go about being legit? i.e paperwork, council tax? etc....


What would concern me is being held up for an eternity in queues both in and out.


----------



## David_W_T (Aug 12, 2013)

crookesey said:


> What would concern me is being held up for an eternity in queues both in and out.


erm thanks for the reply but this doesn't help me


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

David_W_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here and this area must have been covered a hundred times but i thought (hoped) i would ask what the status is on tax if you work in Gib and live in Spain?
> 
> How do i go about being legit? i.e paperwork, council tax? etc....


You need to use the search button, as theres a lot involved
Are you renting or buying

You'd need to sign on the padron with the town hall, sign on the register of foreigners (laughingly called residencia), if you are renting then it may well be that your landlord pays the "council tax", and then you will most probably end up paying tax in Spain as well as declaring any assets you have (in detail) worldwide


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

David_W_T said:


> erm thanks for the reply but this doesn't help me


OK, there must be a lot that do and you will find them in Gib, also there must be a taxation office there that will give you their opinion. I can't see the Spanish being over helpful at the moment, but you can but try.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They have also talked of charging €40 each border crossing, €80 a day - that may not help you either, but should be watched at the moment - things are very sensitive between the Spanish and British governments regarding Gib and anything could happen. The usual 3+ hour wait to cross maybe the least of the problems right now

Tax I believe is taken by the country you live in. So you'd pay it to Spain - I dont know how much that would be tho.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx Heres a web cam of the border - thats not a car park, its the queue to cross.

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> They have also talked of charging €40 each border crossing, €80 a day - that may not help you either, but should be watched at the moment - things are very sensitive between the Spanish and British governments regarding Gib and anything could happen. The usual 3+ hour wait to cross maybe the least of the problems right now
> 
> Tax I believe is taken by the country you live in. So you'd pay it to Spain - I dont know how much that would be tho.
> 
> Jo xxx


Damn right as well as all the spanish customs are doing is trying to stop the smuggling that is rife, in fact I saw it on the news this morning reporting about the 4 hour wait to get into Gib as the police searched "every" vehicle going into Gib.

Hang on ???????????


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

David_W_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here and this area must have been covered a hundred times but i thought (hoped) i would ask what the status is on tax if you work in Gib and live in Spain?
> 
> How do i go about being legit? i.e paperwork, council tax? etc....


Hi Dave.
Are you renting ?, in that case the landlord pays the council tax. (sure i'm right)
I assume you have an NIE etc ?
In that case visit a gestor (ask around) and tell them the situation re-tax, are you paying tax etc in Gib ?

Odds on the local ex-pat people will know the score.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

This dispute can only be resolved through dialogue and hopefully politicians on both sides can find a way. This disPute started as a resul of fish conservation. There never has or will have enough fish in that region to conserve. most fish eaten in the region comes from the south Atlantic. The whole thing is crazy. Britain is backing this. In 1971 we had what was known as the cod war. Iceland wanted to conserve fishing around their coastline. This affected British fishermen who were furious, so the British government sent out warships to protect the fishermen. The price of cod doubled over night. That dispute was eventually settled, but it has to be diplomatically handled. I think there is more going on here than we know!

I appreciate that doesn't help your taxation problem, but if the politicians could resolve this, you may not need to worry. However, politicians usually have their own agendas!


----------

